# Mini QJ 4x4 too loose?



## koreancuber (May 6, 2010)

I've had a mini QJ 4x4 for quite awhile now, and I've done around 100 solves, and it's already too loose. The layer turns always overshoot and the middle layers lock up (my theory is that it's too loose) Does this happen to anyone?? (the core is tightened all the way) If it does, have you found a solution to it?


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2010)

Have you taken apart the entire cube and checked that screw inside the core? It will loosen up from time to tim, and you have to take a screw driver and tighten it a bit.


----------



## 4Chan (May 6, 2010)

Yeah.

I just bought another one.


----------



## koreancuber (May 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Have you taken apart the entire cube and checked that screw inside the core? It will loosen up from time to tim, and you have to take a screw driver and tighten it a bit.



The screw's tightened all the way, I just checked it.


----------



## Konsta (May 6, 2010)

My mini QJ is also very loose. Screw isn't the problem, it's just like that for some reason. Few days ago I did this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-PXIO5YcAM and now it's much better, not that much lock ups anymore. But it's still a bit too loose for my taste.
But there's no better 4x4 around, unfortunately 



4Chan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I just bought another one.



I would use one of my other mini qj, but this one has already cubesmith stickers on it :/


----------



## Laura O (May 6, 2010)

I have the same problem after about 200 solves.
A single layer turns 360 degrees with a gentle push... 

I don't think there is a solution to this problem.


----------



## koreancuber (May 6, 2010)

That sucks. I should just get a YJ 4x4

4Chan: So your going to buy one every time it does that?


----------



## Konsta (May 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I just bought another one.





koreancuber said:


> That sucks. I should just get a YJ 4x4
> 
> 4Chan: So your going to buy one every time it does that?



I have also a YJ 4x4 (modded and non-modded), but I think mini QJ is better. Can't wait for that X-cube..


----------



## vcuber13 (May 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> I would use one of my other mini qj, but this one has already cubesmith stickers on it :/



Just switch the cores.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

Someone needs to make a mod for this.


----------



## oprah62 (May 7, 2010)

Konsta said:


> My mini QJ is also very loose. Screw isn't the problem, it's just like that for some reason. Few days ago I did this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-PXIO5YcAM and now it's much better, not that much lock ups anymore. But it's still a bit too loose for my taste.
> But there's no better 4x4 around, unfortunately
> 
> 
> ...



switch the cubies to the btr core


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 7, 2010)

maybe y'all solve too fast.

Mine has hardly loosened at all, and I've had it for over 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Konsta (May 7, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > I would use one of my other mini qj, but this one has already cubesmith stickers on it :/
> ...



It was like I suspected, the pieces are too loose, not the core.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

i figured i might as well post this here, my mini QJ appears to be broken, when its assembled it only turns on one axis, i took it apart a couple of times and adjusted the core, but even when the core is aligned correctly, it seems to not look right, anyone know what is happening here?


----------



## Samania (May 7, 2010)

waahh i just ordered one D:
but maybe the squircle mod might work.


----------



## Neo63 (May 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i figured i might as well post this here, my mini QJ appears to be broken, when its assembled it only turns on one axis, i took it apart a couple of times and adjusted the core, but even when the core is aligned correctly, it seems to not look right, anyone know what is happening here?



I think the core is misaligned, sometimes you have to take the whole cube apart and adjust the core. My cube used to do this all the time and it was so frustrating, someone told me the only way to fix this is to not cut centres..any other solution?

Oh and my cube used to be really loose, I tightened the screw and now it's too tight  and I'm too lazy to take apart my cube


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i figured i might as well post this here, my mini QJ appears to be broken, when its assembled it only turns on one axis, i took it apart a couple of times and adjusted the core, but even when the core is aligned correctly, it seems to not look right, anyone know what is happening here?
> ...


it was at first, but then i fixed it and its still broken, how is it supposed to be aligned exactly?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Someone needs to make a mod for this.



It's called the "put a meffert's/qj core in it" mod.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Someone needs to make a mod for this.
> ...



For a Mini QJ?


----------



## DavidWoner (May 7, 2010)

Yes. They are the same size core.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Yes. They are the same size core.



Thanks.

Anyone have a Meffert's or QJ core they would like to sell to me?


----------



## Neo63 (May 7, 2010)

cmowla said:


> 5) Once the core can successfully turn in all directions, carefully remove all the pieces from the core (so that the core keeps its current alignment).



err how can a core be successfully turn-able? it's a ball-core structure...(or am I too stupid to understand this?)


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. They are the same size core.
> ...



Do you have a YJ 4x4? I would be willing to trade you my Pyraminx and a QJ Core if so, lol.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Look at the title 
No, I don't. Is there a way I could buy the QJ core?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...


I don't think so. A center is broken on my QJ and I was really hoping to replace it. Sorry.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

Does ANYONE have a mefferts/qj 4x4 core I could buy for <$5 (w/o shipping)??


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 8, 2010)

I have, but they're used. =P


----------



## DaijoCube (May 12, 2010)

I currently trying to switch the core of my mini QJ and my normal size QJ since the mini is way to loose after a week of use only.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 12, 2010)

Ok, I have changed the core I dropped plastic powder in the cube and I've scratched the core with rough sand paper to unsmooth it.

Now it is still loose but less. Turns less well which is very good. It's more stable and does not overshoot as much.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 14, 2010)

where do I get a core


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 14, 2010)

Please don't bump an old thread unless you've got something useful to add. Your question should be directed to The one answer question thread.


----------

